# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Jabalíes en Extremadura

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El pasado domingo fuí a la Sierra de San Pedro a ver la berrea, y tuve un fracaso, ya que hacía un día de tormenta desde antes del amanecer, y no tuve oportunidades con los ciervos. Pero de camino hacia el sitio de la finca donde tenía previsto contemplar el espectáculo de la berrea, encontré una jabalina con sus crías, aunque aún no había apenas luz del día y además estaba muy nublado, por lo que las fotos no son buenas; aquí las tenéis:



















Un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

No te preocupes por las fotos, demasiado bien están para las condiciones en las que las tomastes por lo que cuentas.

Yo por ahí tengo algunas fotos en el poblado de la presa de Cijara cuando se entraron varios jabalíes y los bichos tan tranquilos al lado de mí, de hecho pude tocar a uno de ellos y el bicho ni se inmutó, anda que con uno salvaje vas a hacer eso enseguida, jeje. Hay que ver los bichos lo que saben, cómo escarbaban, hacían un pasadizo por debajo de la alambrada que rodea al poblado y los bichos entraban y salían cuando les daba la gama.

----------

